# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Δρομολόγηση >  10.138.0.0/16

## nikolas_350

Θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε μια ενημέρωση για την κατάσταση σύνδεσης με ευρωπαϊκές κοινότητες.
Ειδικά με τα 10.138.0.0/16 10.138.0.0 – 10.138.255.255
21338_Lancom_ATH >65067>65068>32394> και AS SET {4176,10353,11404,12992,15065,26325,27612,28216,29423,39840,40490,45277,45901,51471,60152,71281,72225,73361,75717,77388,82589} 

και τα επικαλυπτόμενα 10.138.0.0/17 & 10.138.128.0/17
10.138.0.0 - 10.138.127.255 & 10.138.128.0 – 10.138.255.255
21338_Lancom_ATH >65067

Ποια είναι αυτά τα δίκτυα; 
Ποιος είναι ο χαρακτήρας αυτών (ακαδημαϊκά, ερευνητικά, isp, εθελοντικά);
και ποιους σκοπούς εξυπηρετεί αυτή η σύνδεση;

----------


## nikolas_350

Από ότι φαίνεται δεν αξίζουμε μια επίσημης απάντησης εμείς οι κοινοί θνητοί αυτού του δικτύου και είναι πολύ λυπηρό.

Όπως και να έχει, φαίνεται να έχει αποσυρθεί αυτό το ιδιότυπο aggregate με το as_set
(τουλάχιστον δεν το έχω στο routing table του κόμβου μου)

Αλλά όπως πάντα, την θέση μια απόσυρση παίρνει μια διαδρομή φάντασμα.
Το παρακάτω είναι από τα δεδομένα της spq μέσα από ένα νέο εργαλείο που ακούει στο http://path.awmn/spq/ και υπάρχει μια προσπάθεια για τεκμηρίωση στο http://path.awmn/spq/guide/ γενικότερα για το φαινόμενο.

_Η αναγραφή του [ονόματος κόμβου _ αριθμό έκδοσης σε περίπτωση που είναι από αυτές που δημιουργούν πρόβλημα _ αριθμό peers] έχει σκοπό μόνο στο να μπορεί να γίνει αντιληπτό το πρόβλημα και η εξέλιξη του, ενώ δεν υπάρχει καμία διάθεση από μέρους μου να ασχοληθώ ή να επέμβω με το τι κάνει ο κάθε ένας στον κόμβο του και πολύ περισσότερο να προσβάλω ή να θίξω άτομα που δεν έχουμε τίποτα να χωρίσουμε και είμαστε όλοι κάτω από ένα ενιαίο δίκτυο._ 

10.138.0.0/16
--->11245_sweet2_Ver5.25*4p 
>8933_bonovas 
>11143_dmk_V5.25*2p 
>12084_AIVAnet2 
>8863_papaki63_V5.14*2p 
>12295_fred 
>9259_kostasn_V5.22*2p 
>6413_dnt 
>16466_gmsp
--->8506_spef
--->11607_neuron_Ver5.25*9p
--->18523_ESMA 
>3016_beretas20_Ver5*5p 
>263_dalex2 
>6818_dalex2b 
>21392_nipsa 
--->1_dti_Ver3*10p
--->6275_ttel
--->12628_GFan1
--->11244_sweet
--->13133_Megathirios_Ver5.26*8p
--->12629_GFan2 
--->15055_RadioWiFi 
--->2379_Trackman_Ver6.7 
>4758_PanoramiX 
>21338_Lancom_ATH 
>65067_Lancom_ATH_VPN-gate
>65068_UnKnown 
>32394_UnKnown >4176,10353,11404,12992,15065,26325,27612,28216,29423,39840,40490,45277,45901,51471,60152,71281,72225,73361,75717,77388,82589 



Ελπίζω να μην ξαναγίνουμε Γαλατικό χωριό..

----------

